# PEX fittings going up?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you been warned that PEX fittings are going up in Feb?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Have you been warned that PEX fittings are going up in Feb?


I'm already seeing price increases on all plastic products across the board. PVC prices are killing me on bid jobs. My profit margin on a restaurant I bid back in October is pretty much gone in the second week, with three weeks to go.

We'll make it up now that the investors have opted for copper, which means I get to re-bid the water piping, but that was just blind luck. I'll still make money on this project, but nothing even close to what I budgeted for.


----------

